#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Year of Establishment:* 1981.

*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Affiliation:* Osmania University, Hyderabad.

*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Mode Of Admission:* EAMCET.

*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communications EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation Technology
*
VCE Hyderabad B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014:
*
Branch

Opening Rank

Closing Rank


CIVIL ENGINEERING

5257

43199


COMPUTER SCIENCE  AND  ENGINEERING

3925

42766


ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGIN

3536

29431


ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEER

4471

43985


INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY

7321

84032


MECHANICAL ENGINEERING

4148

99815




*PLACEMENT 2014-2015:
*.*No.
*
*Organization
*
*Package (Lakhs p.a. Rs.)
*
*CSE
*
*ECE
*
*EEE
*
*IT
*
*Mech.
*
*Civil*


1

Microsoft India (R & D) Private Limited

10.7

3

-

-

2

-

-


2

Mahindra & Mahindra Limited

6

-

-

-

-

4

-


3

Deloitte Consulting (India) Private Limited

4.78 to 5.46

10

6

1

8

-

-


4

ELGI Equipments Limited

3.3

-

-

-

-

1

-


5

AMD R&D Centre India Pvt Ltd - Internship

3

-

-

-

-

-

-


6

S & PCapital IQ

5.59 - 6.89

4

-

-

-

-

-


7

FactSet

4.85

2

-

-

-

-

-


8

NSS Communications Pvt. Ltd., Internship & Employment

3

-

-

-

-

-

-


9

Infosys

3.25

43

46

21

27

44

11


10

Wipro

3

23

37

14

11

20

-


11

Cognizant

3.01

45

60

21

19

34

8


12

Capgemini India

3.01

6

9

6

2

4

3


13

Cybage Software Pvt. Ltd.,

2.77

2

5

-

1

-

-


14

iGATE Global Solutions

3.01

6

7

4

4

13

-


15

NetCracker Technology

5.31

6

7

1

2

-

-


16

HSBC Software Development (India) Pvt., Ltd.,

3.4

1

-

-

-

2

-


17

Persistent Systems Limited

3.6

8

-

-

3

-

-


18

Teradata Corporation

5.50 to 6.00

1

-

-

2

-

-


19

ADP Private Limited

3.95

2

4

1

1

-

-


20

Next Sphere Technologies (India) Pvt. Ltd., Internship

0.84

-

-

-

-

-

-


21

Infotech Enterprises Limited

2.7

-

-

-

-

3

-


22

Intergraph Consulting Pvt. Ltd.,

3.7

-

-

-

2

4

-


23

Oracle India Private Ltd., (Vertical Primavera Global Business Unit)

6

5

-

-

1

-

-


24

Pega Systems

7.3

6

4

-

-

-

-


25

L & T Construction

3.8

-

-

1

-

-

8


26

Oracle India Private Ltd., (Vertical Utilities Global Business Unit)

6

2

1

-

2

-

-


27

FMC Technologies Inc.,

6

-

-

-

-

2

-


28

TataAdvanced SystemsLimited

3.93

-

-

-

-

5

-


29

Kony Labs

7.4

1

-

-

-

-

-


30

Computer Science Corporation(CSC)

3.24

12

4

-

3

-

-


31

DEFTeam Solutions Pvt. Ltd.

3.25

-

-

-

-

-

-


32

IBM Global Business Services

3.4

-

1

1

-

-

-


33

Nalsoft India Private Limited

2.4

1

1

-

2

1

-


34

Sumtotal Systems

4.5

-

3

-

-

-

-


35

TechMahindra Limited

3.21

-

-

1

-

-

4


36

Franklin Templeton International Services (India) Pvt. Ltd.

3.6

-

1

-

-

-

-


37

iServiceGlobe Pvt. Ltd

1.8

-

-

-

-

-

-


38

Exinent Info Solutions Pvt. Ltd

1.8

1

-

-

-

-

-


39

Tata Consultancy Services

3.2

-

-

1

-

1

-


40

Runaware Software India Private Limited

1.8

-

-

-

-

-

-


41

VerizonData ServicesIndia Private Limited

4.5

-

-

1

-

-

-


42

Aarvee Associates Architects Engineers & Consultants Pvt. Ltd

3.6

-

-

-

-

-

3


43

SheelaFoam Pvt. Ltd.

3.2

-

-

-

-

1

-


44

Pixel Technology

2

-

-

-

-

1

-


45

Way2Online Interactive India Pvt Ltd

2

-

-

-

1

-

-


46

Bonaven Software Pvt.Ltd

2

1

-

-

-

-

-


47

Proflex Systems

2.2

-

-

-

-

-

1


48

Mold-Tek Technologies

1.8

-

-

-

-

-

1


49

UnitedOnlineSoftware Development (India) Pvt Ltd

4

1

-

-

-

-

-


50

SAMSUNG R&D Institute India-Bangalore

6.5

1

-

-

-

-

-


51

ATC Telecom Tower Corporation Pvt. Ltd.

3.2

-

-

-

-

-

1


52

BHEL-GE Gas Turbine Services Pvt. Ltd.

3.6

-

-

-

-

2

-


53

Hitachi Consulting Software Services India Pvt., Ltd.,

4

-

-

-

-

-

-



*Gross Selections
*
*-
*
*193
*
*196
*
*74
*
*93
*
*142
*
*40
*


*Net Selections
*
*-
*
*104
*
*95
*
*43
*
*52
*
*84
*
*28
*


*% of Selelctions
*
*-
*
*87.39
*
*73.08
*
*72.88
*
*81.25
*
*70.59
*
*47.46
*



*FEE STRUCTURE: Will be updated soon
*
*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Vasavi College of Engineering, in its 30 years of existence, is a well reputed institution in the State of Andhra Pradesh. The college in its pursuit for quality in technical education has earned 3rd ranking in the State and 32nd in the country (source: Hindustan Times on 24th June 2009). The college is offering six UG (Civil, Mechanical, ECE, CSE, EEE and IT) with total sanctioned intake of 540 and 5 PG programmes [ME (ES & VLSI); ME (ADM)] and MCA with total sanctioned intake of 132]. The College is most preferred by the CET qualified high ranking students and is ranked 8th in Andhra Pradesh. The College follows the University norms and has required number of faculty both ratio and cadre wise.. It has 34 highly faculty members with Ph.D. Located in the sylvan suburbs of Ibrahimbagh in Hyderabad, Vasavi College of Engineering presents a picturesque view flanked by the glorious Golconda Fort. Situated over a sprawling 13.6 acre campus with lush lawns, lovely landscape, aesthetic architecture and avant-garde infrastructure, the College epitomizes an exemplary setting for higher learning.


*Central library:* The central library has a floor area of 635 Sq.Mtr. It has 10,567 titles and 76,598 volumes. The college is subscribing to 107 National and 24 International journals. Online subscription of IEEE, ASME, ASCE and International journals through AICTE INDEST. The college is a member of SONET, an A.P. Government sponsored Society for Networking for Excellence in Technical Education. In an attempt to overcome the serious shortage of well-qualified and experienced teachers in certain engineering disciplines, the Government of Andhra Pradesh has set up this society. Under the aegis of this society, it is proposed to telecast, in the ku band, lectures delivered by eminent teachers on certain subjects, for the benefit of students of all the member colleges.

*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Hoscar (Hostelworld.com Customers Annual Ratings) Awards now in their 9th year, are the worlds most prestigious hostel awards, recognising top hostels around the globe. Hosted by one of the UK & Irelands most popular TV presenters Craig Doyle, the 2011 Hoscars took place in London on 4th February and was the biggest awards ceremony to date, attended by 500 guests.


More than 25,000 properties in over 6,000 destinations featured on Hostelworld.com were eligible for the awards. The winners this year were voted for by a phenomenal 1 million customers worldwide, who booked their accommodation online with Hostelworld.com in 2010 and rated and reviewed their stay on six criteria  character, security, location, staff, fun and cleanliness.Awards were presented to the best hostels in the world in addition to some new categories including Top 10 Small and Large Hostels, New to Hostelworld.com, Best Microsite, Special Contribution and Lifetime Achievement.

*Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad Address:* Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad, Ibrahimbagh Hyderabad  500 031 Aandhra Pradesh, India.






  Similar Threads: JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Kongu Engineering College Erode btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Vasavi College of Engineering Ibrahimbagh Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

